# For you citizens, this is a lethal weapon.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This was very timely, and I'm not kidding about this. I have a wife, and while we have CCW licenses, the idea of "street crime" is a very real and deadly encounter. I ask you to take this seriously.

Several days ago I called my blade contact, and I got her on the second ring. The conversation went something like this:

"_Hello, Joyce?_" I asked into the telephone, "_This is Chico, I need a weapon for the street, I got nuthin_."

"_What you thinkin,' boy, Tuxedo_?" she returned, "_It's a very serious language barrier..._"

"_I gotta go Tuxedo, my wife will mostly likely be with me_," I sighed, "_Got no time for Olympic somersaults, the guy has to go down on his back, like right f**kin' now..."_

"_I'm wrapping a sharp one, one tanto side, factory sharp_," Joyce told me as a guarantee. And I could hear the packing tape rip.

"_I owe you Joyce, it's been that kind of week..._"

"_You be careful out there, boy, I bought a new car with just your payments alone_!"

I heard a muffled laugh, and the phone go 'click.' Like always, a box came today with a red label. I opened the package and Joyce was as good as her word. Everyone says their knife is a "scalpel." In this case, Joyce sells scalpels. It's just what I needed.

A dark parking lot is a bad place to dance with a hood. He has to die, and the faster the better. Something unseen must spring from your pocket and slit open an artery in his neck--you get one shot.

This is the knife. The world sucks, take care of your people. Yes, it's a switchblade...

_Click on picture to enlarge_.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, the news just came over the radio. As you know I live near Madison, which used to be an easy, safe, college town. No more.

The top stories was a robbery and beating by (I believe) said involved five thieves. We also are now getting robberies on the street. And for the past several years, the south side now belongs to Africa.

I'm serious about safety now. As you know, I joke about my wife stealing "my baby," a SW 360PD. Google it, buy one for your wife.

My wife is left handed, which is both a good thing and a bad thing. Being left handed the hood might *assume* that any remise will come from the right. And as you know, a remise means, _"(Fencing) (tr) fencing to make a renewed thrust on the same lunge after the first has missed."_ Yes, we took foil and saber blade training which easily functions with shorter edges.

The bad news is that there are very few left-handed switchblades. I try to hunt them down. My wife does deal quite well on her right side in a pinch.

If the Tuxedo is gone tomorrow morning, I won't care a bit...


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

If an auto knife is not legal, you will be in big trouble--


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Switchblades have been legal in Wisconsin for over two years. In fact, it was Governor Scott Walker that signed them back into law.

There is nothing mystical about a switchblade, I've used them since I was 14 years old. It's just a jackknife. I like the "fantasy" factor, but it's also real handy if you have one hand tied up and you need to use a knife immediately.

In fact, my entire collection of knives is now all automatic.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I carry with me the Slap Chop. Anyone attacks me they're going to get minced!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Do you think at 69 a knife is the best choice of self defense? I really don’t mean that in a rude way. I hope you don’t take it that way.

It a great back up but pulling a knife on the wrong person may be your last mistake.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think Tourist knows his knives and how to use them. 
Be wary of the man with one knife, or one gun.. He is probably pretty solid with it.
Self Defense is usually within 7 to 10 feet.. Blades are fast. Guns are too , but more cumbersome as opposed to a knife.
Regardless, be safe, and keep your situational awareness alert..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Where do I get one of those fancy knives?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've always had a buck 110 or schrade uncle henry in my pocket since 7th grade.

Buck has since made the selector, like a 110, which I have a few. They take many blades and lock solid. Some blades will saw, gut, or cut. I keep the drop point with me if not the schrade.

















I try to make the edges pretty. But only use arkansas stones and a strop.

@touroist can out sharpen me


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I carry with me the Slap Chop. Anyone attacks me they're going to get minced!


LOL, I saw those on TV and was going to buy one! My wife likes to make dishes with lots of chopped veggies and she usually just dices them with a knife. This would save us a lot of work--if the thing performs. Is it a good idea, considering our diets?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Do you think at 69 a knife is the best choice of self defense?


Oh, I'm not offended. Hey, I see some guys in their early 60s and they look worse than my grandfather did when he was 90. I've had blade training, but not a lot of combat training with a firearm. At "social distances" a knife is fast to pull, and properly sharpened can cut you to the bone with a single slice.

I'm also past the age of "ego." If I get stopped by a mugger twice my size, I'll just shoot.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Where do I get one of those fancy knives?


Just call Joyce. You can find her at Horizon Bladeworks, 828-884-4302.

She is honest, and offers the best knives. She stands behind everything she sells. Her prices are always "a tad lower" than the competition.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Just call Joyce. You can find her at Horizon Bladeworks, 828-884-4302.
> 
> She is honest, and offers the best knives. She stands behind everything she sells. Her prices are always "a tad lower" than the competition.


What is the model number on that knife and what is the blade length?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> What is the model number on that knife and what is the blade length?


Below is the entire deal on that model.

The blade length makes the knife legal in 31 states, and the other states don't really matter if the gate-keepers won't let you have a jackknife. I think the manufacturers made the blade something like 1.9 inches just to keep it legal.

The nomenclature is below:

https://www.nicnac.net/contents/en-..._Runt_J4_Tuxedo_Ivory_Micarta_Tanto_5452.html


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, on Joyce and her honesty.

If you haunt her knives' sales page, don't be afraid of the posted cost. Joyce has never sold a knife for full face value, and she knows people need food before toys.

I buy my personal knives from Joyce, she's a great salesperson.

Oddly, I'm a knife salesman, too, and I'd rather go to her...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Do I get an extra discount if I mention your name?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Do I get an extra discount if I mention your name?


lol, Tourist sells these knives and he just gave you _his source_. What else do you want, the sun, moon and stars???


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I carry with me the Slap Chop. Anyone attacks me they're going to get minced!
> 
> View attachment 98513


Sometimes these gizmos are the real deal. I still have my daddy's Ginsu Knife. Works great still. One of my favorite knives. Works better than the $80.00 knife I bought from the kind in my boy's Troop 10 years ago.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Do I get an extra discount if I mention your name?


Probably, but it's not necessary. Joyce is a sweet woman and very fair. You can take any price she gives you, and then dial up Blade HQ. My guess is that you'll save around 10 bucks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> lol, Tourist sells these knives and he just gave you _his source_. What else do you want, the sun, moon and stars???


LOL, oh Annie. To be fair, Joyce and I are in the same business, and we even sell knives to each other. I can get her things not available in North Carolina, and vice versa. For example, I just polished a Pilar folder--fantastic knife, 22 bucks plus tax. I sell the "all stainless" model. It looks like three slabs of thick stainless steel. The blade spine is thick, and about mid way to the edge, the hollow grind begins. I polished the edge on one and shipped it to Joyce this morning.

As you know, Joyce likes to work in the warehouse and in her garden. She told me that some of their low cost knives were failing after light use. I first sent her two Barges, which she uses for work. Her husband, Nick, caught her, and asked why she was "using the competition."

I was complimented. Just think, the CEO of Horizon Bladeworks thinks that Bada Bing Cutlery Emporium is the competition...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Annie said:


> lol, Tourist sells these knives and he just gave you _his source_. What else do you want, the sun, moon and stars???


I was just kidding around.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA, there was a very good reason I asked you to contact Joyce. I don't want to be known as the guy who uses forum members for profit. Of course, if you want direction or a suggestion, I'll help you all I can. I just do not want to make money from our association.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> KUSA, there was a very good reason I asked you to contact Joyce. I don't want to be known as the guy who uses forum members for profit. Of course, if you want direction or a suggestion, I'll help you all I can. I just do not want to make money from our association.


I see nothing wrong with making a profit, especially if you are helping someone get something they want.

If you sell this knife, I'll buy one from you. Send me a PM on how to initiate the sale and we'll do some business.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I was just kidding around.


Sorry, me too. I was pushing it s bit much I guess.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA, yes, I can get one just like it and make a modest profit--even inspect the factory edge for flaws before it goes out. I would ask only that we copy a forum moderator on the transaction to make sure no rules are violated.

Yes, I know I sound a bit skiddish. What you do not know is that I got reprimanded by another forum's moderator for using that board for commerce. If Denton, Cricket or Mish knows about this--and approves--I'll start making some calls for you. Capiche?


----------

